# Problem connecting my system



## jasonite (Sep 21, 2014)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get my connection to work? This is new for me, I have a Sony KDL-40NX700, and a Harmon Kardon AVR 3600 receiver, and cannot get the video connected. I do NOT have a set top box of any kind: no cable box, satellite box, I just get my HD channels through the antenna. This is the biggest problem for me, there are no HDMI out jacks on my TV. There are a couple of audio out jacks though, would those work? Any help would be appreciated.


J


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

If they are "out" jacks, they should work fine. You may have/want to turn off your tv speakers. Make sure you select the input that you hook up to. IE: if you go to the cd input on the back, make sure you select that on the AVR.


----------



## jasonite (Sep 21, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> If they are "out" jacks, they should work fine. You may have/want to turn off your tv speakers. Make sure you select the input that you hook up to. IE: if you go to the cd input on the back, make sure you select that on the AVR.


Great! My tv has an optical out so I'm guessing that's going to be superior to a simple L/R RCA jack which is my other option? One other question, my TV gives me the option of Fixed or Variable audio out, not sure what that means?

J


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Variable out usually means the tv's remote can control the volume. And yes I would also use optical out.


----------

